
I made a thing that automatically pays artists who collaborate on the same song - pud
https://news.distrokid.com/the-rise-of-collaborations-in-todays-music-8a8bcd386ea#.29ydxf27h
======
minimaxir
The submitted title is clickbait; this is just an analytical blog post.

~~~
akamaozu
If you read all the way to the end, you'd realize the analytics was just a way
of selling the feature the title is talking about.

